# Newbie



## Groovychick (Nov 15, 2016)

New to site and I'm type 2 taking metaforin and glicacide.
Going to see diabetic nurse this afternoon and going to start trulicity and heard it can cause nausea my blood sugars not controlled and I know my hbc1 bloods is  really high


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 15, 2016)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## grovesy (Nov 15, 2016)

Welcome!


----------



## Lindarose (Nov 15, 2016)

Welcome Groovychick. Hope your appt goes well. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Groovychick (Nov 15, 2016)

I will thanxs


----------



## Jonsi (Nov 15, 2016)

hi Groovychick ...welcome to this terrific place.

I was on Metformin and Gliclazide for quite a while (still am, even tho I'm also on Insulin) and was on Liraglutide (Victoza) injections, similar to Trulicity, for quite a while too. Can't say I had any nasty side effects but not everybody is the same. Read the Information Leaflet that comes with your new meds and if it says "_report symptoms to your healthcare team_" then do just that.

If you're on Gliclazide you should have been given a testing kit and test strips to check your own blood glucose levels - especially if you drive as it can cause Hypo's. This will be really helpful in you learning how to control your own diabetes. If they haven't given you one already - ask for one!

Good luck with the appointments. If you've got any questions afterwards - maybe things you don't quite understand or missed in the palaver of it all then this is a great place to get them answered by friendly people who've been there and done it.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Nov 15, 2016)

Hello and welcome from a fellow T2.


----------



## Kaylz (Nov 15, 2016)

Hey people I'm a newbie too diagnosed Type 1 last Wednesday have an appointment this afternoon with nurse and dietician hopefully find out a little more about what I can eat etc as starving due to lack of knowledge


----------



## Jonsi (Nov 15, 2016)

Kaylz said:


> Hey people I'm a newbie too diagnosed Type 1 last Wednesday have an appointment this afternoon with nurse and dietician hopefully find out a little more about what I can eat etc as starving due to lack of knowledge


Hi Kaylz ...welcome to the forum. Why not introduce yourself to a wider audience than this thread by posting your own "Hello" in the Newbies section. You'll find that someone will come along soon with helpful advice specifically for you that way.


----------



## Maz2 (Nov 15, 2016)

Hello Groovychick and welcome to the Forum.


----------



## Owen (Nov 15, 2016)

Howdy to both you betty partners


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Nov 15, 2016)

Hi to the new pair.  I'm not much use to a T1, but I feel like a seasoned T2 these days.  When you're ready with your questions just ask away and we'll all do our best to help.


----------



## Martin Canty (Nov 15, 2016)

Welcome to the group


----------



## Mark Parrott (Nov 15, 2016)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## zx10pilot (Nov 15, 2016)

Hi Kaylz, as a relative newbie T1 (diagnosed out of the blue about 6 months ago at 44) I can totally associate with how you are feeling. Suddenly it's "I can't eat this"... or can I?
As Jonsi has mentioned, why don't you start your own thread in here - then let us know how you get on and then you can any questions you have after your meeting.
What insulin regime are you on?
What advice (if any) have you been given so far?
I have found this forum to be an absolute goldmine of useful info and really friendly helpful people who managed to put my mind at rest after I was diagnosed.
And as I learnt early on, there is no need for you to be hungry as a T1 as you can adjust your insulin to suit your meals.
So, welcome to the club you don't really want to be in.
But once you've got your head round it and with the support of this lot on here it's really not that bad.
Regards
zx


----------



## pottersusan (Nov 15, 2016)

Welcome aboard


----------



## James 048 (Nov 15, 2016)

Groovychick said:


> New to site and I'm type 2 taking metaforin and glicacide.
> Going to see diabetic nurse this afternoon and going to start trulicity and heard it can cause nausea my blood sugars not controlled and I know my hbc1 bloods is  really high


Hi Groovychick , warm welcome to the forum


----------



## Groovychick (Nov 15, 2016)

Thanks everyone


----------



## James 048 (Nov 15, 2016)

Groovychick said:


> Thanks everyone


Good luck with your treatment plan Groovychick , keep the chin up girl .


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 15, 2016)

Kaylz said:


> Hey people I'm a newbie too diagnosed Type 1 last Wednesday have an appointment this afternoon with nurse and dietician hopefully find out a little more about what I can eat etc as starving due to lack of knowledge


Welcome to both of you Kaylz & Groovychick. . Low carbs is less likely to do harm.


----------



## James 048 (Nov 15, 2016)

Kaylz said:


> Hey people I'm a newbie too diagnosed Type 1 last Wednesday have an appointment this afternoon with nurse and dietician hopefully find out a little more about what I can eat etc as starving due to lack of knowledge


Warm welcome Kaylz to the group


----------



## Kaylz (Nov 15, 2016)

zx10pilot said:


> Hi Kaylz, as a relative newbie T1 (diagnosed out of the blue about 6 months ago at 44) I can totally associate with how you are feeling. Suddenly it's "I can't eat this"... or can I?
> As Jonsi has mentioned, why don't you start your own thread in here - then let us know how you get on and then you can any questions you have after your meeting.
> What insulin regime are you on?
> What advice (if any) have you been given so far?
> ...


I have just started my own thread now  I was on 4 units of NovoRapid before meals but nurse put it up to 5 today due to the bs patterns and 8 units of Degludec before bed I learned quite a bit today and have learned a little about adjusting my Insulin was told today if I want to have a snack to take 1 unit of NovoRapid to cover 10g carbs might stick to under 10g so I don't have to use yet more needles haha x


----------

